# A volte ripenso alla mia Ex-Amante J



## Paolo78mi (4 Dicembre 2018)

A volte ripenso a lei ed a quanto stavamo bene insieme... "Ridendo Scherzando Scopando" 
Poi penso alle sue due bimbe ed a suo Marito... se sapesse le CORNA che non gli ha messo !!!

E alla fine tutto si chiude in un "Non sono affari miei" è comunque una donna sposata con i suoi obblighi e doveri, che non potrà mai dedicarmi più tempo di una semplice scopata e cosi finisce li il discorso e ributto nel dimenticatoio


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Gennaio 2020)

Tu e lei eravate due persone che si desideravano.
Marito figlie vita è ed era altro.
Tranne l'attuale anche le mie altre ex erano e sono tutte felicemente sposate.
Essere infedeli non pregiudica l'avere una bella famiglia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tu e lei eravate due persone che si desideravano.
> Marito figlie vita è ed era altro.
> Tranne l'attuale anche le mie altre ex erano e sono tutte felicemente sposate.
> Essere infedeli non pregiudica l'avere una bella famiglia.


Paolo è single convinto


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2020)

Si, parlavo di lei.


----------



## Paolo78mi (18 Aprile 2020)

Si, Single ... sempre e solo Single... e quando incontro qualcuna di nuovo ... o  è una santarella o è psicopatica o non lo vede da una vita o è una porca disumana senza freni...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2020)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, Single ... sempre e solo Single... e quando incontro qualcuna di nuovo ... o  è una santarella o è psicopatica o non lo vede da una vita o è una porca disumana senza freni...


Ma tu come di giudichi?


----------



## spleen (18 Aprile 2020)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, Single ... sempre e solo Single... e quando incontro qualcuna di nuovo ... o  è una santarella o è psicopatica o non lo vede da una vita o è una *porca disumana senza freni..*.


Accidenti, questa non l'avevo mai sentita.
Cosa bisognerà mai fare per essere definite tali?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Aprile 2020)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, Single ... sempre e solo Single... e quando incontro qualcuna di nuovo ... o  è una santarella o è psicopatica o non lo vede da una vita o è una porca disumana senza freni...


Minchia che brutto quadro che hai dipinto...
Mi sa che non sai cercare...o attiri solo quel tipo di donna


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2020)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, Single ... sempre e solo Single... e quando incontro qualcuna di nuovo ... o  è una santarella o è psicopatica o non lo vede da una vita o è una porca disumana senza freni...


O tutto quanto insieme.
Vamos, vamos... Esta noche es muy caliente.
Io sto scrivendo un libro sulla vagina nel frattempo.
Mi manca solo l'introduzione.
Mi è venuto così, di getto.


----------

